# manifest



## fernandel (May 29, 2021)

https://blog.mozilla.org/addons/2021/05/27/manifest-v3-update/


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 18, 2021)

Thanks! Related discussion: 

[Blog post] Manifest v3 update - Add-ons / Announcements - Mozilla Discourse

Incidentally, *Rob Wu* (author of the blog post) is quite amazing. Mozilla bug 1694699 (regression in 86.0, fixed within three days, uplifted to 86.01) was, for me, a shining example of *open source at its best* … Wu was a large part of that and afterwards, I noticed him progressing/fixing numerous other bugs, the end result of which should be close to perfect functioning of tabs in all conceivable situations. Like, him methodically handling pieces of a single jigsaw puzzle, from a mixed pile of pieces from a _dozen_ puzzles, without me having to hand over any piece. Wow.


----------

